# Post Copake / Dudley Swap Vendor Info Request



## Krakatoa (May 22, 2019)

Does anyone have a name and contact number for this vendor at Dudley he has the red truck with the bike rack shown in picture. He was also at Copake but I didn't get his contact info.

Thanks,

Nate


----------



## Krakatoa (May 23, 2019)

Bump looking for help to contact this vendor thank you!


----------



## Krakatoa (May 30, 2019)

Jeez no help and no love lol somebody's got to know this guy he must be a disrespectable characters none of you know him come on excavation point


----------

